# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: VR:n uudet ohjausvaunut koeliikenteeseen

## RSS

VR:n uudet kaksikerroksiset ohjausvaunut aloittavat koeajot huhtikuun lopulla. Varsinaiseen junaliikenteeseen ja matkustuskäyttöön vaunut saadaan ensi kesästä alkaen. Kaluston uusimisen tarkoituksena on parantaa asiakkaiden matkustusmukavuutta. - Uudella junakalustolla palvelemme asiakkaitamme entis


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## tlajunen

Ehkä olennaisin juttu tuossa tiedotteessa on kohta, jossa mainitaan optioiden käyttäminen sekä Edo:n että ERd:n osalta. Ohjausvaunuja tuleekin siis yhteensä 25 kappaletta ja kaksikerrosrafloja 26.

----------


## zige94

Erikoista ettei tuossa ole niitä uusia työskentelyhyttien pöytiä näytetty ollenkaan... Vaikea selittää minkälaiset ovat, toivottavasti joku niitä vaunut.orgiin laittaa. Ne eivät ole enään tyhmästi siinä keskellä hyttiä, vaan levittyvät jännästi penkkien eteen... Tosiaan vaikea selittää, mutta kysyn jos yksi haluiaisi niitä laittaa näkyviin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ehkä olennaisin juttu tuossa tiedotteessa on kohta, jossa mainitaan optioiden käyttäminen sekä Edo:n että ERd:n osalta. Ohjausvaunuja tuleekin siis yhteensä 25 kappaletta ja kaksikerrosrafloja 26.


Joo. Tuo on minusta toki erinomainen juttu, että noita tulee noinkin paljon liikenteeseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Ehkä olennaisin juttu tuossa tiedotteessa on kohta, jossa mainitaan optioiden käyttäminen sekä Edo:n että ERd:n osalta. Ohjausvaunuja tuleekin siis yhteensä 25 kappaletta ja kaksikerrosrafloja 26.


Toi on kyllä jo hurja määrä. Onkohan IC2:sesta tulossa jonkinlainen InterRegio-tuote, jota liikennöidään tunnin välein myös muilla radoilla kuin HkiTpe, HkiTku ja HkiKv? Ja tuolla määrällä tupladekkirafloja tekee jo kaikki InterCityt esim. Pohjanmaan, Savon ja Karjalan radoilla kaksikerroksisiksi ja yhtä nopeiksi kuin nykyiset Pendolinot.

----------


## zige94

> Toi on kyllä jo hurja määrä. Onkohan IC2:sesta tulossa jonkinlainen InterRegio-tuote, jota liikennöidään tunnin välein myös muilla radoilla kuin HkiTpe, HkiTku ja HkiKv? Ja tuolla määrällä tupladekkirafloja tekee jo kaikki InterCityt esim. Pohjanmaan, Savon ja Karjalan radoilla kaksikerroksisiksi ja yhtä nopeiksi kuin nykyiset Pendolinot.


Noh, yhtä nopeiksi kuin pendolinot talvella  :Wink:  Pendolinot saa silti kaarteissa ajaa kovempaa.

Niin tässä mietityttämään jo se, mitä oon aikasemminkin miettinyt... Tietääköhän tää syrjäisemmilla rataosille täys-IC junien paluuta, siis pelkästään yksikerrosvaunuja? Jos esim. Helsinki-Joensuu, Helsinki-Oulu ja vaikkapa Helsinki-Kuopio ajettaisiin täysin IC2-junana.

----------


## ultrix

> Noh, yhtä nopeiksi kuin pendolinot talvella  Pendolinot saa silti kaarteissa ajaa kovempaa.


Pääradan osalta voisikin kysyä: "missä kaarteissa"?

Käytännössä edes Rantaradalla Pendolinon kallistuvakorisuus ei ole vaikuttanut aikatauluihin. Kiva, mutta turha feature, joka jopa aiheuttaa teknisiä ongelmia aika ajoin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Pääradan osalta voisikin kysyä: "missä kaarteissa"?


Itse asiassa päärata on yllättävän kaarteinen, vaikkei sitä ehkä tule ajatelleeksikaan. Tikkurila-Tampere-välillä on koko joukko kaarteista johtuvia nopeusrajoituksia kallistumattomille sn200-junille (IC²:t ja keinumattomat Sm3:t).

----------


## Nrg

> Jos esim. Helsinki-Joensuu, Helsinki-Oulu ja vaikkapa Helsinki-Kuopio ajettaisiin täysin IC2-junana.


Ei olisi mitään mieltä siinä, että ravintolavaunullista junaa kutsuttaisiin IC2-junaksi, vaikka se täysin kaksikerroskalustoa olisikin. Heittäisi konseptit ihan sekaisin, eikä IC:llä ja IC2:lla olisi mitään selkeää eroa matkustajan kannalta. Toisaalta nykyistenkin "konseptien" mielekkyys on vähintäänkin kyseenalaista, kun junat pysähtelevät esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere välillä miten sattuu, eikä junan tyypistä (IC/IC2/S jne.) voi yksistään päätellä millä asemilla juna pysähtyy. Ja ravintolavaunuttomasta matkasta saa maksaa ihan yhtä paljon kuin ravintolavaunullisestakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nykyisillä IC- ja IC2-konsepteilla on siis ainakin seuraavat erot: IC:ssä on oikea ravintolavaunu ja tupakoijille pistäytymisosasto. IC2-junista nämä puuttuvat.

Edo- ja ERd-vaunuja on nyt tilattu niin suuri määrä, että niitä tulee sarjojen ollessa täysilukuisia olemaan noin tuplamäärä verrattuna nykyisten IC2-vaunustojen (vaunustoa käytössä suunnitellusti per päivä) määrään. On siis erittäin ilmeistä, että sekä Edo- että ERd-vaunuja tullaan näkemään IC-junissakin. Lisäksi on ilmeistä, että ainakin osa IC:istä muuttuu jossain vaiheessa kokonaan kaksikerroksisiksi. Sen aika näyttää, tullaanko konseptien nimet säilyttämään nykyisellään vai keksitäänkö jotain muuta.

----------


## zige94

> ERd-vaunuja.


Onko se nyt Edr vai ERd-vaunu, kun kaikki puhuu siitä eri kalustotyyppitunnuksella? Ja fakta-tietoa kiitos, ei mitään "minä luulen että" tai "minun mielestä on". Edr:ksi sitä on suurin osa kutsunut, mutta nyt sitten kaivataan sitä täysin oikeaa tietoa, sillä ilmeisesti joidenkin mielestä se on ERd-vaunu...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko se nyt Edr vai ERd-vaunu, kun kaikki puhuu siitä eri kalustotyyppitunnuksella? Ja fakta-tietoa kiitos, ei mitään "minä luulen että" tai "minun mielestä on". Edr:ksi sitä on suurin osa kutsunut, mutta nyt sitten kaivataan sitä täysin oikeaa tietoa, sillä ilmeisesti joidenkin mielestä se on ERd-vaunu...


Ainakin Resiina-artikkelin mukaan se olisi ERd. Olen kyllä taannoin nähnyt muitakin versioita ko. vaunun sarjatunnuksesta, mutta siihen asti kunnes muuta vahvistetaan, viljelen tuota ERd:tä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Hämmennetään soppaa hieman lisää: miksei se voisi olla yksinkertaisesti Rd? Mihin siinä E:tä tarvitaan, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti Ravintolavaunu, Ei kakkosluokan vaunu.

----------


## jodo

> Hämmennetään soppaa hieman lisää: miksei se voisi olla yksinkertaisesti Rd? Mihin siinä E:tä tarvitaan, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti Ravintolavaunu, Ei kakkosluokan vaunu.


Yläkerrassa on matkustajapaikkoja nelisenkymmentä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei olisi mitään mieltä siinä, että ravintolavaunullista junaa kutsuttaisiin IC2-junaksi, vaikka se täysin kaksikerroskalustoa olisikin. Heittäisi konseptit ihan sekaisin, eikä IC:llä ja IC2:lla olisi mitään selkeää eroa matkustajan kannalta.


No todellakin. Tietty logiikka on siinä, että kokonaan kaksikerroksinen IC-hintaluokan juna = IC2, mutta matkustajallehan tieto on yhdentekevä. Toisaalta veturivetoisten taajamajunien ja pikajunien suurin ero on siinä, että pikajunissa on yleensä (ei aina!) ravintolavaunu. Sinänsä outoa esim. Turun radalla, että siellä kulkee juuri näitä ravintolavaunuttomia pikajunia, mutta ei sitten minkäänlaisia taajamajunia.

Noin vuosi sitten visioitiin tällä foorumilla, kuinka VR:n kannattaisi uusia konseptinsa. IC2-brändi romukoppaan, tilalle eurooppalainen InterRegio (tai CityExpress, kuten Elmo Allenin kaavioissa). Lippujärjestelmä olisi yhteinen tavallisten taajamajunien kanssa, mutta konsepti olisi käytännössä ohjausvaunullinen nykyisen kaltainen IC2, joka kulkisi Etelä-Suomen taajamien välillä tunnin välein.

Jatkan siitä, mihin jäätiin: InterCity-brändiä vahvistettaisiin yhdistämällä IC ja Pendolino yhdeksi palvelukonseptiksi, joka kulkisi samoilla radoilla samaa nopeutta, eli esim. HkiTpeOl mahdollisimman pitkälti 200 km/h. Lahden oikoradalla Pendolino-junat voisivat toki hyödyntää kapasiteetin salliessa nopeusetuaan ja ajaa näyttämisen vuoksi 220 km/h, "because we can". Kalustoeron takia Pendolino voisikin olla jonkinlainen IC:n alakäsite, samaan tapaan kuin IC2 tällä hetkellä. Saksassahan sen tuotteen nimi on InterCityExpress, ICE. Hitaammille rataosille siirtyvä yksikerroskalusto taas voisi olla "InterCity Classic  ICC", mikäli erittelylle on tarvetta.

----------


## Nrg

> Nykyisillä IC- ja IC2-konsepteilla on siis ainakin seuraavat erot: IC:ssä on oikea ravintolavaunu ja tupakoijille pistäytymisosasto. IC2-junista nämä puuttuvat.


Toki siis nykyään näin. Totesin vain, että mikäli vain kaksikerroskalustoa sisältävät ravintolavaunulliset junat luokiteltaisiin IC2:ksi vain koska niissä on pelkkiä kaksikerrosvaunuja, olisi IC2 sen jälkeen matkustajan kannalta täysin turha ja tarpeeton konsepti. Ellei nyt satu olemaan kalustokokoonpanoista erityisen kiinnostunut, mitä en usko suurimman osan matkustajista olevan. Näin ollen siis viimeisetkin selkeät erot noiden kahden melko sekavan konseptin välillä häviäisivät.




> Noin vuosi sitten visioitiin tällä foorumilla, kuinka VR:n kannattaisi uusia konseptinsa. IC2-brändi romukoppaan, tilalle eurooppalainen InterRegio (tai CityExpress, kuten Elmo Allenin kaavioissa). Lippujärjestelmä olisi yhteinen tavallisten taajamajunien kanssa, mutta konsepti olisi käytännössä ohjausvaunullinen nykyisen kaltainen IC2, joka kulkisi Etelä-Suomen taajamien välillä tunnin välein.


Meinasinkin aiemmassa viestissäni viitata Elmo Allenin konseptihahmotelmiin ja aivan upeisiin karttoihin, joihin nyt viittasit, mutta ko. pätkä jäi leikkuriin (säästötalkoisiin voi näemmä osallistua myös lyhentämällä viestejään!). Siitä olisi VR:llä mistä ottaa oppia. Pendolinon muuttaminen ICE:ksi olisi hyvä ja looginen muutos. Pendolinolla lienee oma brändiarvonsa (hyvä tai huono), vaikka maksiminopeusero vain 20 km/h onkin. ICE-alakonsepti ei sitä arvoa kadottaisi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Toki siis nykyään näin. Totesin vain, että mikäli vain kaksikerroskalustoa sisältävät ravintolavaunulliset junat luokiteltaisiin IC2:ksi vain koska niissä on pelkkiä kaksikerrosvaunuja, olisi IC2 sen jälkeen matkustajan kannalta täysin turha ja tarpeeton konsepti. Ellei nyt satu olemaan kalustokokoonpanoista erityisen kiinnostunut, mitä en usko suurimman osan matkustajista olevan. Näin ollen siis viimeisetkin selkeät erot noiden kahden melko sekavan konseptin välillä häviäisivät.
> 
> Meinasinkin aiemmassa viestissäni viitata Elmo Allenin konseptihahmotelmiin ja aivan upeisiin karttoihin, joihin nyt viittasit, mutta ko. pätkä jäi leikkuriin (säästötalkoisiin voi näemmä osallistua myös lyhentämällä viestejään!). Siitä olisi VR:llä mistä ottaa oppia. Pendolinon muuttaminen ICE:ksi olisi hyvä ja looginen muutos. Pendolinolla lienee oma brändiarvonsa (hyvä tai huono), vaikka maksiminopeusero vain 20 km/h onkin. ICE-alakonsepti ei sitä arvoa kadottaisi.


Nämä ovat erinomaisia ehdotuksia ja ajatuksia porukalta. Heitin VR:n FB-sivuille taannoin ajatuksen siitä, että asiakkailta tulevat kehitysideat palkittaisi kerran kuussa esimerkiksi vapaavalintaisen kotimaanmatkan muodossa parhaan ehdotuksen tehneelle ideanikkarille. Mielestäni tässä on järkeä, sillä VR ei voi asettua niin hyvin matkustajan pöksyihin kuin matkustaja itse, tai no tässä kyseisessä esimerkissä myös alan harrastaja. Mutta enivei, juuri tällaisia asioita pääkonttoritasolla kaiketi mietitään, mutta ratkaisua ei välttämättä keksitäkään niin helposti, sillä ollaan liian sisällä siinä "omassa jutussa".

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että IC²-konsepti tai -nimike on aikansa elänyt. InterRegio-termi voi myös olla suomalaissa erityisolosuhteissa siitä kinkkinen juttu, koska suomalaisiin erityispäihin on taottu kymmenen vuoden ajan termiä taajamajuna/regionaltåget/regional train, jolloin porukka olisi entistä enemmän kehällä - "että ai että mitä että, siis että onko tää joku kiskobussi-InterCity? Siis mä en tajuu enää mistään mitään."

----------


## ultrix

InterRegio tai CityExpress voisi olla tiedotuksellisesti hyvä, koska silloin voitaisiin teroittaa, että "seutulippu kelpaa myös IR/CX-junissa" ja nykyisiä IC- ja pikajunia tiheämpi, mutta kuitenkin paikallisjunia harvempi pysähdysväli tarvitsee jonkin tuotenimen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noin vuosi sitten visioitiin tällä foorumilla, kuinka VR:n kannattaisi uusia konseptinsa. IC2-brändi romukoppaan, tilalle eurooppalainen InterRegio (tai CityExpress, kuten Elmo Allenin kaavioissa). Lippujärjestelmä olisi yhteinen tavallisten taajamajunien kanssa, mutta konsepti olisi käytännössä ohjausvaunullinen nykyisen kaltainen IC2, joka kulkisi Etelä-Suomen taajamien välillä tunnin välein.
> 
> Jatkan siitä, mihin jäätiin: InterCity-brändiä vahvistettaisiin yhdistämällä IC ja Pendolino yhdeksi palvelukonseptiksi, joka kulkisi samoilla radoilla samaa nopeutta, eli esim. HkiTpeOl mahdollisimman pitkälti 200 km/h. Lahden oikoradalla Pendolino-junat voisivat toki hyödyntää kapasiteetin salliessa nopeusetuaan ja ajaa näyttämisen vuoksi 220 km/h, "because we can". Kalustoeron takia Pendolino voisikin olla jonkinlainen IC:n alakäsite, samaan tapaan kuin IC2 tällä hetkellä. Saksassahan sen tuotteen nimi on InterCityExpress, ICE. Hitaammille rataosille siirtyvä yksikerroskalusto taas voisi olla "InterCity Classic  ICC", mikäli erittelylle on tarvetta.


Ehdotus muuten ok pendon ja IC:n yhdistämisen osalta, mutta tuskin VR alkaa sallia makustaa taajamajunien lipuilla IC2:ssa (ellei sigten taajamajunien lippujen hintaa nosteta). Ero matkustusmukavudessa on kuitenkin melko iso. Taajamajunat on tarkoitettu työmatkalikenteeseen etupäässä ja niissä istutaan ahtaasti 2 + 3 ja selkäjunien säätömahdollisuus puuttuu. IC2 on selvästi kaukojuna ja istuimet mukavemmat ja siinä on myös kiertävä kärrymyynti vaikka varsinaista ravintolaa ei ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Ehdotus muuten ok pendon ja IC:n yhdistämisen osalta, mutta tuskin VR alkaa sallia makustaa taajamajunien lipuilla IC2:ssa (ellei sigten taajamajunien lippujen hintaa nosteta). Ero matkustusmukavudessa on kuitenkin melko iso. Taajamajunat on tarkoitettu työmatkalikenteeseen etupäässä ja niissä istutaan ahtaasti 2 + 3 ja selkäjunien säätömahdollisuus puuttuu. IC2 on selvästi kaukojuna ja istuimet mukavemmat ja siinä on myös kiertävä kärrymyynti vaikka varsinaista ravintolaa ei ole.


No miksi sitten taajamajunalipulla pääsee usealla rataosalla matkustamaan säädettävillä plyysipenkeillä 2+2-istumajärjestyksessä (siniset vaunut)?  :Wink:

----------

